# When to take Folic Acid after Methotrexate for ectopic



## Hoping4Bump

Hi ladies,
New to all this but have a question that has been playing on my mind. Had Methotrexate treatment for an ectopic pregnancy December just gone, very upsetting. Have been told I can start TTC in March, however wondering when I am safe to start taking Folic Acid again as had to stop taking it once the ectopic was diagnosed. My last blood test was 2 wks ago & my BhCG level was down to 8. Has anybody been told when it is ok to start taking it again?
Would really appreciate some advice.
Thanks :dohh:


----------



## tasha41

Not sure as it pertains to that question, but I don't think you have to wait very long after your levels have gone down, I would wait until your last round of bloods or last appointment and ask at that time personally <3 Sorry for what you have gone through

My sister takes a 20mg dose of methotrexate weekly and was instructed to take folic acid the day after her methotrexate dose every week.. she is taking it for chronic illness though so I'm sorry that's not very helpful :(


----------



## kiarasam06

I am so sorry 4 ur loss. {{hugs}} 

I had a mc and my body kept retaining tissue so they gave me the methotraxtate and they told me after my levels got to 0 it was fine, but i waited a while before i started like a month...?? maybe...this was in 08 so its been a bit....


----------

